# Moteur de recherche par défaut dans Safari



## lenips (20 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un problème avec le moteur de recherche par défaut de safari.
Depuis que j'ai installé filezilla et malencontreusement MacKeeper et Yahoo en même temps, safari ne veut plus considérer google comme mon moteur de recherche par défaut dans ma barre d'adresse.
J'ai pourtant fait le nécessaire dans les préférences, mais rien n'y fait, je suis renvoyé vers Yahoo.

J'ai également réinitialisé safari, sans résultat.

A noter que ce problème n'existe pas sur un autre session.

Pourriez m'aider svp ?

Par avance, merci beaucoup.

Lenips


----------



## pascalformac (20 Septembre 2014)

installé yahoo?
ca veut dire quoi?
yahoo c'est une entreprise avec plein d'outils et services

très probable que tu auras à
-desinstaller ce mackeeper
- et soit passer un coup de combo update de ton OS
(maj combinée)

soit reinstaller l'OS
(car mackeeper peut faire des tas de bizarreries)

et eventuellement changer des fichiers Safari de ta bibliotheque de session


----------



## omni (21 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,
J'ai eu la même désagréable surprise.
J'ai installé Filezilla et malheureusement, en même temps (parce que je n'ai pas fait attention à ce qu'il "racontait" au moment de l'instal&#8230 j'ai installé Mackeeper et mon navigateur par défaut dans Safari et devenu Yahoo.
Tout de suite j'ai désinstallé Mackeeper, mais par contre alors que dans les préférence Safari c'est bien Google qui est le moteur de recherche par défaut, rien à faire c'est Yahoo qui prend la place !
Je vais essayer de virer le.plist de safari&#8230;
Et je vous tiens au courant.

Bien donc j'ai semble-t-il réussi à récupérer Google comme moteur de recherche par défaut : je suis allé dans les préférence de safari, puis là dans "confidentialité" et j'ai supprimé le Cookie lié à Yahoo&#8230;
Apparemment cela suffit.


----------



## Locke (21 Septembre 2014)

A vérifier que dans les extensions de Safari ou autre navigateur, que ne se trouve pas une extension non désirée _(cas assez classique)_.


----------



## alex100710 (20 Octobre 2014)

Je déterre un peu le topique pour ne pas a avoir en rouvrir un nouveau.

je cherche à savoir où je peux modifier dans Safari, pour que je puisse accéder directement à la barre de recherche/adresse internet sans avoir à passer directement par google ... car bien souvent je vais sur des sites sur lesquels j'ai l'habitude d'aller, donc les adresses sont pré enregistré et c'est bien plus rapide lorsque je tape les 2-3 premières lettres !

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (20 Octobre 2014)

alex100710 a dit:


> Je déterre un peu le topique pour ne pas a avoir en rouvrir un nouveau.
> 
> je cherche à savoir où je peux modifier dans Safari, pour que je puisse accéder directement à la barre de recherche/adresse internet sans avoir à passer directement par google ... car bien souvent je vais sur des sites sur lesquels j'ai l'habitude d'aller, donc les adresses sont pré enregistré et c'est bien plus rapide lorsque je tape les 2-3 premières lettres !
> 
> Merci



j'ai pas compris 
tu cherches à faire quoi?

acceder à un site déjà visité?
tu tapes les premieres lettres dans la barre

ou à modifier le moteur de recherche?
( y a des extensions pour ca)


----------



## alex100710 (20 Octobre 2014)

Lorsque j'ouvre un onglet ou une nouvelle page Safari avec Yosemite, je tombe sur Google (Mon navigateur par défaut). Mais le curseur pour remplir un texte se trouve déjà dans la barre de recherche Google. Or,sur mon Maverick, le curseur se trouvait sur la barre d'adresse de Safari (tout en haut), donc j'aurais souhaité paramétrer comme j'avais avant ...


----------



## pascalformac (20 Octobre 2014)

va falloir corriger  ton picto macg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




qui indique 10.9

donc je pensais que tu avais safari 7 mavericks
( je ne suis pas encore passé à yosemite , et pas pressé d'y etre )


----------



## Locke (20 Octobre 2014)

alex100710 a dit:


> Lorsque j'ouvre un onglet ou une nouvelle page Safari avec Yosemite, je tombe sur Google (Mon navigateur par défaut). Mais le curseur pour remplir un texte se trouve déjà dans la barre de recherche Google. Or,sur mon Maverick, le curseur se trouvait sur la barre d'adresse de Safari (tout en haut), donc j'aurais souhaité paramétrer comme j'avais avant ...



Sur mes 2 Mac, lorsque j'étais sous Mavericks, avec la page d'accueil de Google, le curseur ne s'est jamais positionné dans la barre supérieure.

Avec Yosemite et Safari, si on positionne le curseur dans la barre supérieure, on aura ce gros placard...





...qui à mon avis est gênant.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Octobre 2014)

mode boutade on





Locke a dit:


> Avec Yosemite et Safari, si on positionne le curseur dans la barre supérieure, on aura ce gros placard...


le mobilier  chez toi c'est comment?
tu dois avoir de bien étranges placards
ici je dirai que ce panneau (ersatz de top sites)  c'est plutot comme un store (   rideau , hein , pas l'Apple store, quoique , quoique , c'est bien Apple qui a crée ce machin)


mode boutade off


----------



## alex100710 (21 Octobre 2014)

@Pascal, je ne peux pas changer mon picto, car dans mes infos il s'agit déjà d'un Macbook pro et non de l'ancien iMac que je possédais avant. Pour l'OS, il n'y a pas encore le 10.10


----------



## alex100710 (27 Octobre 2014)

Je n'ai toujours pas trouvé réponse à ce que je cherche, si vous en savez plus ...


----------



## pascalformac (27 Octobre 2014)

tu peux corriger ton picto , yosemite a été ajouté dans la liste des OS


----------



## alex100710 (28 Octobre 2014)

Fait !


----------



## DomiMacMAn (31 Mai 2015)

lenips a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai un problème avec le moteur de recherche par défaut de safari.
> Depuis que j'ai installé filezilla et malencontreusement MacKeeper et Yahoo en même temps, safari ne veut plus considérer google comme mon moteur de recherche par défaut dans ma barre d'adresse.
> ...



Personnellement, j'allais dans préférences -> moteur de recherche par défaut, je pouvais choisir Bing, Google, Yahoo... Mais je vien d'avoir un cas très bizarre. En faisant une recherche d'un mot en arabe volontairement sur Google.ma ma recherche a basculé ensuite de façon permanente sur Google en arabe et dans les préférences générales, je pouvais rebasculer sur Bing mais si je revenais sur Google, impossible de revenir sur Google en français. J'ai donc été obligé de rechercher dans les paramètres de confidentialité et fair des recherche sur tout ce qui était Google et c'est c'est uniquement en supprimant un truc du genre "Googleusr agent" je ne me souviens plus exactement du nom) que tout est revenu dans l'ordre. La suppression des cookies des différents moteurs Google(fr, uk, ma..) que j'utilise régulièrement n'y changeait rien.


----------



## pat13 (11 Octobre 2016)

DomiMacMAn a dit:


> Personnellement, j'allais dans préférences -> moteur de recherche par défaut, je pouvais choisir Bing, Google, Yahoo... Mais je vien d'avoir un cas très bizarre. En faisant une recherche d'un mot en arabe volontairement sur Google.ma ma recherche a basculé ensuite de façon permanente sur Google en arabe et dans les préférences générales, je pouvais rebasculer sur Bing mais si je revenais sur Google, impossible de revenir sur Google en français. J'ai donc été obligé de rechercher dans les paramètres de confidentialité et fair des recherche sur tout ce qui était Google et c'est c'est uniquement en supprimant un truc du genre "Googleusr agent" je ne me souviens plus exactement du nom) que tout est revenu dans l'ordre. La suppression des cookies des différents moteurs Google(fr, uk, ma..) que j'utilise régulièrement n'y changeait rien.


j'ai le même problème, lorsque je fais une recherche directement dans la barre de recherche, ma recherche se fait sur google en anglais, je voudrait qu'elle arrive en français. avant ça marchait bien ma ça a changer récemment.


----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2016)

pat13 a dit:


> j'ai le même problème, lorsque je fais une recherche directement dans la barre de recherche, ma recherche se fait sur google en anglais, je voudrait qu'elle arrive en français. avant ça marchait bien ma ça a changer récemment.


Dans une page ouverte avec Google, en bas à droite, un clic sur Paramètres, puis sélectionne Paramètres de recherche. Dans la page qui s'ouvre, un clic sur langues. Est-ce que les réglages sont comme ceux-ci ?






Mais là, ton problème n'a rien à voir avec Safari.


----------

